
Why do hotels still put a Bible in the nightstand? - pmcpinto
https://mic.com/articles/182597/why-do-hotels-still-put-a-bible-in-the-nightstand#.dGwDdAejC
======
masonic
I believe that we have a winner in the "Which site packs the most full-motion,
obnoxious video ads on one page?" contest.

~~~
pwg
If you run NoScript in default deny javascript mode, you get to read the whole
article and never even know there are any "full-motion, obnoxious video ads"
anywhere on the page.

